# Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?



## pike85 (15. November 2009)

*Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

Hallo Zusammen,

besitze seit einigen Tagen einen nagelneuen ACER X3300.

Daten:

*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (OEM)
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 820 (2,8 GHz)
*Grafik:* ATI Radeon HD4650
*Chipsatz*: NVIDIA GeForce 8200
*Arbeitssepeicher: *6 GB DDR3
*Festplatte:* 1TB

Nachdem die vorinstallierte Windows7-Version aktiviert wurde, fingen schon die Probleme an.

*Das ganze Betriebsystem hängt sich nach ca. 10 Minuten auf, nachdem eine Pop-Up Meldung kommt, dass ein neues Update zur Verfügung steht.* Das heiß es hängt sich nicht auf sondern, alle Vorgänge dauern einige Minuten bis sie ausgeführt sein. Z.B. öffnet man einen Ordner braucht das ca. 2 Minuten. Aber so kann man auf diesem Gerät nicht arbeiten.

Der Taskmanger sagt aber, dass die *CPU lediglich auf 3% Auslastung fährt*. Des weiteren stürzt der sonst so stabile Taskmanger auch ab. Die Lösung des Problems ist dann dem PC den saft abzudrehen. 

*Meine Vermutung ist nun, dass es am Windows-Updater liegt*. Nach ca. 10 Minuten kommt ein Pop-Up bei dem gesagt wird dass ein neues Update vorliegt. Nachdem das Pop-Up da war, geht am PC gar nichts mehr.
Einerseits hängt der PC ebenfalls, wenn ich in die Systemsteuerung möchte. Schon alleine wenn man in Wartungszemtrum möchte hängen alle wichtigen Windows-Programme.

Des weiteren ist mir aufgefallen dass das Windows 7 bereits im Juli diesen Jahres aufgespielt wurde. Kann es sein, dass es sich um eine Windows 7 version handelt die noch zu viele Bugs hat? Immerhin meldet Windows 7 dass 20 neue Updates beim herrunterfahren installiert werden sollen ? Was der PC ja nie schafft, da man ihn nicht mehr runterfahren kann, ohne ihm den Saft abzudrehen.

Wollte schon Windows 7 einfach neu aufspielen bis ich festgestellt hab, dass Acer keine Windows 7-CD beigelegt hat. An dieser stelle noch "Danke" an Acer.

Hoffe ihr kennt mein Problem und könnt mir helfen. Wäre dafür sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße 

Martin


----------



## Bruce112 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

mach mal dx diag 

unter start Ausführen 


welche build steht da 


wenn du den pc neu hast dann schik den zürück und lass dier ein config selber stellen 

dann mußt du höchstwahrscheinlich die DVD selber brennen 

welche antiviren software ist drauf

hab bisher unter windows 7 home premium 64 bit 13 updates installiert


----------



## pike85 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

Hallo Bruce,

also ich hab die *Build "6.1 Build 7600".*

Bisher ist McAfee vorinstalliert, hab ich aber noch nicht aktiviert da ich mit Antivira besser vertraut bin. Daher hat der PC bishher noch kein Virenschutz. Aber auch der Versuch eine Virenscanner zu installiern ist bisher gescheitert, da er bei der installation bereits abstürzt.

Inzwischen meldet er bei mir 31 neue Updates - das ist doch nicht normal ?


----------



## Bruce112 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

31 updates kann nicht sein 


1=mit antiviren avira soll ja probleme geben 


2= bist du auch sicher das du mc affe richtig deinstalliert hast ,

die haben extra toll damit man den richtig deinstallieren kann .

geh mal auf die kaspersky seite und installiere mal den internet security kaspersky  version .neueste für windows 7 

hier mal bild amm 22 .10 windows 7 installiert

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3585/updatesj.png


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

Guten Abend,

da ja der Updater beziehungsweise das Windows Update genannt wurde, schalte die Regeln dafür zum Testen so, dass es keine automatischen Updates mehr versucht zu laden. Mit etwas Glück verschwindet dabei auch das Problem.

Dies ist zwar keine dauerhafte Lösung des Problems, dennoch können wir so den Updater als Knackpunkt in Betracht ziehen.

Ein kleines Bild, damit klar wird, worauf ich hinaus möchte. In diesem Fall "Nie nach Updates suchen" auswählen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem solltest du nachsehen, ob das Virenprogramm nicht mit anderen auf dem System installierten Programmen der gleichen Art in Konflikt kommt.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## pike85 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab endlich das Problem in Griff bekommen. Hab nun versucht den Update manuell zu machen. Hierzu sollte man einfach auf *Start > Systemsteuerung *gehen und dann dort *auf System und und am linken Rand steht dort Update*. Das dann anklicken und Updates manuell runterladen und installieren.

Bei mir sind jetzt alle wichtigen Updates auf dem PC und er stürzt nicht mehr ab. Scheinbar war hier ein Bug versteckt! 

An dieser Stelle danke nochmals an Bruce und Wannseesprinter!

Grüße Martin


----------



## amdintel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab - Updater schuld?*

da würde ich den PC wieder zurück gegen
  da wo du gekauft hast  und sagen "Windows 7 stürzt ständig ab "


----------

